# Macro with fixed lens camera



## nws (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello- I am trying to figure out a decent way to achieve macro capabilities with a fixed lens camera. The camera has 58mm threads for add on lenses.

My camera can already basically focus right up to the lens, but I would love to get even "closer", magnifying the image even more.

I have read several poor man's techniques for doing macro, like the tube extensions, and the cheap +1,+2,+4,+10, etc lenses. But I'm not sure if this would work with a fixed lens camera. Anyone know?

I've also read about reversing lenses, wide angle macro lenses, "true" macro lenses, and using a telephoto lens with a cheap "close up" lens on the front... my knowledge just isn't enough to help me figure out what will work in my case.

I'm not ready to drop a huge amount of money on a top quality true macro lens. But does anyone have any advice as to what I should consider... or avoid (think decent quality, fairly low budget)?

Since my camera can already focus so close, would a cheap close up lens be worthless? Or could I use this, and then zoom way in with my 10x built in zoom while still maintaining focus? As the camera is now, I can't zoom in very far while maintaining focus on a very close subject.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Edsport (Mar 26, 2011)

You can't use an extension tube with a fixed lens. You can get a ring that allows you to join another lens to the one you have or get the close-up filter kit...


----------



## nws (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks.

Okay so the extension tube is out.

I've played around with inexpensive close up lenses without much success. By attaching 3 together (+1, +2, and +4), I gain almost nothing. Maybe a little more working distance, perhaps slightly more magnification (hardly any really), and certainly a poor image. I could be missing something here...

What other lens options might work with a fixed lens camera? Wide angle macro? A Reversed lens of some sort? A telephoto lens with attached close up lenses (I've experimented with a very cheap x3 telephoto lens with the above mentioned close up lenses, it does produce very impressive magnification, maybe about 1:1, but the image is terribly soft and cloudy, completely unusable)?


----------



## Edsport (Mar 27, 2011)

You might get more responses if  you stated what camera you have...


----------



## Drake (Mar 27, 2011)

With a fixed lens camera there aren't many options. Your only way to go is a macro converter. I wouldn't advice the cheap +something lens often sold on ebay. You haven't posted your camera, which is quite important here because every fixed lens camera is different, so I am not sure if it would be compatible, but I'd recommend the Raynox 250 macro converter. It's what I used with my Panasonic FZ7 a couple years back, and also with a Rebel XTi after that. One thing though - check your camera's focal length. The filter won't be any good on wide lens. You need at least about 70mm equiv, preferably 100mm and longer. Since you've also got a 58mm thread, you could also get some old m42 prime lens and attach that reversed using an adapter. Not sure about the quality though, never tried that.


----------



## nws (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry. The camera is actually a video camera (and it does 8MP photos)- it is the Canon HF S200 (same as S20 and S21).

It has a 10x optical zoom, and the other information is- 6.4-64mm and 1:1.8 and the threads are 58mm. The fixed lens is recessed about 2cm from the front of the camera, so even though it focuses closer, you really can't get closer to a subject than about 2cm from the lens.

Thanks again.

By the way, those Raynox macro converters look great, both the 250 and the 150.


----------

